# high temperature pc



## inux (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have a problem with the cooling of the CPU after a while I use the laptop the pc goes out for temperature too high.
Can you tell me how can I do to solve the problem, thanks hello


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 5, 2010)

try enabling powerd.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2010)

Make sure the ventilation holes are clean. Also make sure any fans inside still run.


----------



## inux (Jan 5, 2010)

how do I start powerd? the fans are ok.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 5, 2010)

`# /etc/rc.d/powerd start`

see if that fixes things for you. if so, enable it in rc.conf


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 5, 2010)

Try running it in the foreground first:

`# powerd -v -a hiadaptive -b adaptive`

You should see the CPU lower its frequency in steps.

If that works, put this in /etc/rc.conf:


```
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive"
```

and run `# /etc/rc.d/powerd start`.

The flags above are what I use, see powerd(8) for options.


----------



## inux (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone now works and I will power off the pc


----------

